# Custom Images



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I know we have some talented photoshoppers on here that make some killer sigs. But I am looking for someone that is able to make a unique image. I am not an artist and am below average in photoshop, so I have no idea what this entails. But if you have these skills, shoot me a PM. :thumbsup:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

A unique image? Like a drawing or something?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

M.C said:


> A unique image? Like a drawing or something?


I mean, I would want it to be a computer image, but I suppose someone may have to draw it. 

Kind of funny, but I want like a cartoon turtle holding a video game controller. Something like this turtle or at least the colors, without the M, kind of kicked back with a controller looking like he is gaming.


----------

